# PTO Driven Compressor



## Battleborn (Nov 13, 2012)

Hey guys I am new to the sight. I own a towing and recovery company and have an idea that I hope will work. I am thinking about running a PTO driven compressor. Driving the pump is the easy part, but I do not about unloaders or things like that. I can get the speed where it needs to when the truck is at idle, but what do I do when the tank gets to pressure?

Any help or advice would be great. Thanks

Jay


----------



## rhenning (Jul 23, 2011)

The simplest way to do it is to have a pressure relief valve (safety valve) on it. When it gets up to the pressure on the valve it opens and releases the air. I have an old small compressor that was built that way and although it isn't very good because it wastes so much air it does work. You also need to have a one way or check valve between the pump and the tank so you take the load off the engine (PTO) when starting. It is a bit scary when it releases as the air is very loud when it opens up. Sounds like an old steam engine when it does the same thing. With you type of business I suspect you might have problems meeting safety regulations with your government DOT and truck inspections using that type of system. Roger


----------

